# RV Spare Wheel



## eupho (Jun 3, 2005)

Has anyone fitted the spare wheel on a RV (Winnebago/Sightseer/Workhorse) in particular.

It appears to me that to attempt to remove the spare from it's storage position under the rear of the vehicle would be hazardous to put it mildly.

The wheel is hung on a bolt with no apparent way to safely lower to the floor.
Any attempt to undo the securing bolt, without some sort of restraint, will allow the wheel to drop directly onto the hapless person underneath.

The workhorse chassis manual suggests that if one has a need to use the spare expert help should be sought.

Surely this rather defeats the object in an emergency, which may well be some distance and time from help.
I can see no reason, if the spare wheel were safely "get attable", why one could not change the wheel should the need arise, after all we already carry a jacking system and wheel brace.

One would of course also need to re-hang the replaced wheel.

My first thought was that a hand operated winch suitably mounted may do the trick, but on inspection this may not be as simple as it sounds.
I remember that many commercial vehicles have, or used to have, the spare hung on a winch arrangement with securing bolts for safety.

Information on how others have overcome this problem appreciated.

I just hope that I am not tempting providence by raising the subject.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Can you not use the jack to lower the spare wheel and carrier down to the ground safely??

Seems the logical way to do it

Dazzer


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi
Is there room anywhere else for it?

Our van came with six winter tyres on rims so I thought we were well off for spares!
It also came with no gas bottles, which started me wondering if maybe there was room underneath for a bulk tank. When i started delving under the van (Transit base) I saw a brand new wheel and tyre hanging there!

I thought to myself, how on earth are you meant to get to that at the side of the road - so I had a go. Glad my wife was not in earshot :x Even though it was hung from a wind down bracket it proved far from easy.
Spare(S) now live in the garage space.....

[email protected]


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

You should have a wind down mechanism for the spare. You undo the bolt then wind a handle (probably in a rear locker) to lower the spare gently to the ground. You may find just a square drive which needs a handle putting on, to actually do the winding. On my Ford chassis it is on the right hand side of the vehicle about 2' from the back of the chassis in a locker.

Hope that helps.

Cheers.

Paul


----------



## 99702 (Jun 18, 2006)

our gulfstream on a ford chassis has a small hole in rear, insert long winding rod and a steel cable lifts it up and down i would guess yours has something likewise unless someone has fitted it aftermarket have a good nose you never know


----------

